# Best epoxy to repair delaminating skis



## ga2ski (Feb 6, 2006)

What does everyone think the best epoxy to fix delaminating skis is?  My edges at the tails are pulling out of my skis and strating to delaminate them.


----------



## skiguy666 (Feb 6, 2006)

How old are the ski's?  If they are only a season or two old send them back to the manufacturer.  Most skis have a one year warranty but in my experience ski company are very generous with their warranties.

The shop will probably charge you $25 or so to ship them to the ski company.  The manufacturer gets to decide what they want to do ...  fix them, replace them, or nothing at all ... so to some extent it's a crap shoot.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 6, 2006)

If they're wicked old, I recommend using a charge card.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 6, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> If they're wicked old, I recommend using a charge card.



   ...   :lol:  ... :beer:


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 6, 2006)

Have they delaminated yet...if yes then just kiss them goodbye...core is probably contaminated with water.

For minor top sheet repairs I just gook a whole bunch of p-tex into the gouge, but I've never had to deal with a top sheet separation so I wouldnt know what to do.


----------

